# Lions V. Ab



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Trouble for the visitors - BOD went down with a shoulder injury in the 3rd minute and O'Connell was binned for a professional foul in the 12th. I'm 'watching' online, so the times may not be entirely accurate (have to mention that on a watch forum







).

Lions are down 11-0 (1T, 2P) at the half-way and will have some work to do in the second 40. It will be an uphill battle in the cold and rain, but they will have the wind.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Trouble for the visitors - BOD went down with a shoulder injury in the 3rd minute and O'Connell was binned for a professional foul in the 12th. I'm 'watching' online, so the times may not be entirely accurate (have to mention that on a watch forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


21-0 now Colin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Trouble for the visitors - BOD went down with a shoulder injury in the 3rd minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOD has dislocated his shoulder ... that's his tour

Weather .... pissing down with rain

Lions forwards not in the game .... Lions lin-out a disaster









Backs doing OK considering all they are doing is tackling ... only one attacking move in the first half and Lewsey knocked on









Jones Wilko combination has potential

The All Blacks are just too good.

Latest score 21-3 pen Wilko

Grewcock, Thompson coming on for forwards, Horgan on the wing Lesey switched to FB


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Final Score

New Zealand 21 - 3 British Isles


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another Lion sustained a game-ending injury also, one of the forwards.

Apparently, it _hailed_ for a while in the second period!

Sounds like scads of handling errors on both sides and ages of posession for the Black.

Wellington should be interesting.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lions couldn't stand the pace acording to sky sports news.

not a good day


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The forward was Richard Hill - knee injury









Danny Grewcock has been cited for biting Mealamu, and a complaint has been lodged against Mealamu and Umaga re: the incident in which BOD was injured







O'Driscoll is understandably furious. Having been speared twice in my career, the last costing me two broken ribs and a liver contusion, I fully empathize. A captain taking out a captain - what's next?
















Despite all the ongoing SARFU nonsense, the Boks were well-home against France today 27-13. That gives them the test series following the 30-all result last week in Durban


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

More bad news at centre .... Tom Shanklin hasn't got over his knee problems







looks as if his tour is over .... he was my pick for best centre in the 6 Nations championship ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Grewcock gets a 2 month ban









While Mealamu and Umaga's spear tackle on BOD wasn't even considered


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got to trust Venter, he's got the video to review. Of course, I can't imagine an Afrikaaner ever judging play 'too rough'







.

The silence of the Lions management since their intial outburst is also telling. Either the cameras missed the incident entirely or there was no foul play. Either way, on to the Manawatu mid-week!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen the somewhat blurry just in camera shot and it does seem the AB's were planning to take BOD out, certainly didn't look fair to me, mind you things have changed since I last played some 20 years ago!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think violence has been reigned in latterly, pg.

With the advent of professionalism, a malicious attack can cost a player ten$ of thousand$ in missed matches and no one likes having their livelihood effed with. Touch judges are more involved than ever (ironic that Sir Clive was whinging about excessive touch judge input just the other week), and specifically are meant to watch for dastardly action off the ball.

Games are covered from all angles by video and the IRB generally metes out fairly significant penalties for even backtalk (not expensive enough, or George Gregan would be in the poor house).

The days of the "99 lineout call" (wasn't that it, Lions v. Boks) are over I suspect, although there will continue to be the 'enforcers' such as Grewcock or Harrison.

I'm surprised that the case was deemed not reviewable. If Tana is guilty, he should take his punishment. If not, a review would at least clear the air. He is known as a hard but fair player and I'd hate to see the AB captain's reputation soiled.

On a positive note, the Eagles defeated Canada yesterday to win the Churchill Cup consolation match (they were defeated by Argentina by an injury time try in their quest for the final). Narrow losses to Canada (earlier in the season) and Argentina, and victories over Romania and now Canada make for a solid season for the US team. Yes, I'm ignoring our 77-3 shellacking from Wales. If only the Eagles could play together on a more regular basis I think we'd see some top flight rugby.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes I see what you mean Colin, I only played "*****" rugger (as my friend calls it) ie never graduated from schoolboy stuff really.

At age 12 I was bigger than most lads my age and was No 8 by the time I was 15 I was lucky to get a game as all my mates had shot past me I did like playing on the wing though.

Played a little whilst in the RAF but got fed up with the constant bruising! In fact now I remember those days most of the bruising was during off the ball incidents!

I play golf now very ocassionally just so I can tell the company doctor I take regular exercise and keep a straight face, well a 4 mile walk every couple of months is regular, isn't it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Venter had no choice but to ignore the tackle on BOD; I don't think the spear tackle is illegal in Union, it is only the Rugby League that has outlawed it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Spear tackles should fall under Law 10.4 "Dangerous Play and Misconduct"

Interstingly, I reviewed the IRB regulations and found that biting is the second most serious offense (based on 'sentence' ranges) listed. Physical abuse of a match official is first. Dangerous tackling is far down the list with a recommendation of 2 weeks suspension









Sometimes Sir Clive hurts his own case. I had to







when I read how he bleated that it took 25 minutes to get BOD's shoulder in. That's got _nothing_ to do with the severity, legality or intent of the tackle and everything to do with the injured player's anatomy and the physician's skills. Having faced this problem dozens of times in my career, I can tell you that 25 minutes is 'timely'.

I'm more concerned about the potential for a serious c-spine injury. Again, I'd have to see the video to judge that, but I can tell you it's scary when it happens to you. And infuriating when you realize it was intentional. I was able to retaliate later in the match - that helped my sore neck quite a bit.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The RFU should follow the RL example and just outlaw it ... then there is no argument ..... I was never on the recieving end ... but as a 28 year prop forward I would support anything that reduces the chances of a spinal injury.

Dislocated shoulder










Sorry for laughing ... it reminds me of mine









It is rare for a tight head prop to catch a fly-half .... so when you do it is good to make it hurt .... trouble was when I got him my second-row decided to join in the fun and I landed on the point of my shoulder with the full weight of both of them ..... result?

A triple fracture of my left clavicle and a dislocated left shoulder









Once in hospital I was left in the tender care of a very inexperienced student nurse who tried to take my rugby jersey off over my head









I just managed to tell her to cut the bloody thing off before I passed out









Happy days


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Why are the worst injuries from _making_ tackles? I've worked on my technique for years, but still pick up my worst dings as a tackler: torn finger tendon, broken nose, bruised rotator cuff, shoulder separation, light concussion, etc.

I had a soldier come in once with a shoulder dislocation (gleno-humeral joint) and a separation (acromio-clavicular joint) - only I didn't immediately recognize the separation since it's a very rare combination. I sedated him and tried to reduce his dislocation: too much pain. Really knocked him down and reduced him and put him in a sling. He was so blattered we kept him in the aid station for two hours, him singing and praising us the whole time


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is Wilkinson our only ray of light one wonders.

What are our lot scared of









They need to get fired up big time and get to 'em head on!!!!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Yes Griff. Are just noticing that now?









2. Bloody big Polynesians who have a congenital indifference to pain and 'a mean streak a mile wide'









3. Yes they do.

Maybe it's just the fact that I'm unable to see the interviews, the hype and the matches, but this Lions team and the whole Barmy Army seem less spirited than the '01 maniacs what invaded Oz.


----------

